# Suggestions for holster for FNP 40



## Keech (Jan 9, 2007)

Having a tough time find holsters for my new FNP 40....
Was looking for something like the Blackhawk Serpa but they said they didn't make one for this weapon. Any other suggestions?
Oh, to make it even more difficult, I am left handed.:smt1099 
Thanks for any replies!
Keech


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like you might have to go the custom route. That takes time and extra bucks. Galco is at the top of the page don't they have anything that will work for you? PM Mike Barham as he works for Galco and he's a good guy. He'll help you I am sure. Good luck.


----------

